# Like talking to a wall!!



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a 2 yr old lab and a 6 month to 1 year old foster coonhound.

They play rough! My lab usually comes in with a bloody foot or leg!:frown:

I will go out back and try to get their attention to make them stop...as soon as I turn my back they are going at it again...do you know how frustrating it is to talk to a wall??

I was actually thinking of keeping this foster dog BUT cannot if I cant get them under control...I certainly don't mind them playing but just not so rough...what is wrong with being gently and not tearing around the yard? I can only imagine what is going to be like when the snow melts and the ground thaws! I have many flower beds!!

Any suggestions??


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What do you mean by a bloody paw or leg? Like bite wounds? Bailey our Dane almost always cuts her feet by running around in the snow, but they are only minor cuts and scraps that don't seem to phase her one bit. 

Is your dog acting painful or playful?


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

No they are little nicks and scraps. They are not fighting or being aggressive...that would be a different story! But you know when they cut their paw pad it bleeds like crazy!

They are just playing I just want them to play like "young ladies"! :smile:

I really dont want to give up this foster dog...she was a stray...She is living the life having playmates here, getting lots of love, and eating a raw diet (thanks to you guys!) I just need them to behave a little nicer.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If both of them are having a good time, and not getting "hurt" for real...I wouldn't see any reason to get them to stop. I wish my dogs would play a little nicer sometimes, but hey...that's just who they are and how they play.

I think if you try and stop them from playing the way that they do, you will find yourself losing a very hard battle. And if you do get them to calm down a bit, you will see them redirecting their attention in ways that are FAR more inappropriate...like digging or chewing. 

If it were me in your shoes, I would just let them be and let them play the way that they do. Now if either one of them was really getting "hurt" that would be a different situation...Bailey tears her pads a lot in the winter, so I feel your pain with cleaning up blood all the time LOL. But it just doesn't happen in the summer time, if so very rarely.


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

Your right...I know they are just playing and having fun....I just wish they could be a little less mouthy. 

Do you know anything about coonhounds? This is my first coonhound. Just like to get as much info as I can before I commit to keeping her....of course I and the kids are already attached!!

Thanks :smile:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I have had a labrador that was raised without a playmate and no way to release all that 'lab' energy. The list of things in the back yard being eaten included the house siding, doorjambs, lawn furniture, flashlights, screwdrivers, etc. Small children would be knocked down, even small adults would be knocked down! You definetly don't want a bored lab on your hands. I agree that as long as they are being friends, let them play. Its real easy to get bloody paws in the winter. You can put some bag balm on the paws before and after they go out and they may not nick and tear quite so much while they play. 

Rocky just got a new buddy when my son rescued a Boxer mix and it is soooooo much nicer now that he has a playmate. So far no blood but we are having a HUGE winter storm come today (first one this year) so it will be their first time playing together in the snow. I'm going to take video!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, Emmy is part hound dog of some sort...and she drives us CRAZY!!! But we love her still LOL. Coonhounds, or any hound dog, is a loud one. They like to bark and make noise, its just one of the things that they do.









This is Emmy and Bailey (when she was a LIL pup)

Coonhounds are a working breed. They need a job to be happy. So, you have to interact with them a LOT. I would train her to play hide and seek, or something that is very advanced...like target training. Either way, make training a big part of what you do with her.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

lovinmylabs said:


> They are just playing I just want them to play like "young ladies"! :smile:


Then get two human little girls. These dogs are playing like healthy happy dogs play. Learn to enjoy it ... they obviously do. I have two Great Danes and they can sometimes get real exuberant in their play and I love it. It means they are healthy and happy.

*ETA:* When they get old and feeble, you will be wishing these days were back again.


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 

I guess it is just part of havong the winter blues. It is only 14 degrees outside and VERY windy...who the heck wants to go out there and play or walk the dogs!! It is much easier to go for walks or go out in the backyard and play when its not so darn cold out!! Maybe a field trip to Petsmart just to get out!:biggrin:

Now does anyone let there hound dogs off the leash? I read not to trust them off leash. If they get on a scent they will be gone. Im just thinking ahead....In the summer time we go up to NH in the mountains. Our lab LOVES to run around off leash, swim and check things out....she never goes too far and always stays right with us. Is it mean to keep Lily (coonhound) on a leash while Gracie (lab) is frolicing around having a ball? 

Sounds silly but these are the kinds of things Im thinking about before I commit to adopting her


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would be very careful about letting her off leash. You have to establish STRONG recall with her before you even take a chance. I would get a really long lead, and work with her on that before ever letting her completely off. Especially since she is a foster dog, and you don't know her as well.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I know I'm jumping in a little late here, but I just wanted to reaffirm what everyone else said about them playing rough. I always encourage my dogs to run around like maniacs with each other and other dogs whenever they can so they can burn of the energy better that way than I could ever hope to do with just a walk/jog. And the dogs love it too! 

As far as off-leash training goes, well you have a few months until summer when it will be warm enough to go into the mountains, so I'd suggest that between now and then you work on perfecting your foster dog's recalls. Never take a dog off leash if you don't think they'll come back when called! The best way to establish that though, of course, is to work on it :smile:


----------

